# Oasis 2 case less?



## DaveM5090 (Nov 19, 2014)

I’ve just bought the new Kindle Oasis (came today) and am thinking "do I really need a case?"

I’m just wondering, how many of you don’t use a case? And if you don’t, hows it holding up? How do you keep it safe? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 12, 2011)

I just ordered my Kindle Oasis and I'm trying to figure out if I need a case or not. I mostly want it because I will take it to the pool with me frequently. I want to be able to keep it around water without worry and I fear any of the cases out there will not be sufficiently water resistant so going naked might be my best choice. Curious to follow this thread.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

I only use a case when I take my O2 out of the house.

Laboriously typed with fat thumbs on my tablet.


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

You can buy sleeves ot you can just pop it ou of the case  to read and only use a case while going about


----------

